# التحصينات



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أريد أن أعرف الفرق - من منظور لغوي - بين «الحصن» و«القلعة» و«الطابية» وغيرها من التسميات للتحصينات
هل الطابيات هي البروج التي تبنى في زوايا جدران الحصن؟ وهل القلعة معناها ينحصر على القلعة المحصنة، أم أنها مرادفة للقصر؟
شكرًا مقدمًا​


----------



## Abu Talha

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

ورد في مقاييس اللغة:
*حصن:* الحاء والصاد والنون أصلٌ واحد منقاس، وهو الحفظ والحِياطة والحِرز. فالحِصن معروف، والجمع حصون.
والحاصِن والحَصَان: المرأة المتعفِّفة الحاصنةُ فرْجَها.
وفي القاموس المحيط:
*حصن:* والحِصْنُ، بالكسر: كلُّ مَوْضِعٍ حَصينٍ لا يُوصَلُ إلى جَوْفِهِ
وفي لسان العرب
*حصن:* وفي الحديث ذِكْرُ الإحْصان والمُحْصَناتِ في غير موضع، وأَصل الإحْصانِ المنعُ، والمرأَة تكون مُحْصَنة بالإسلام والعَفافِ والحريّة والتزويج
*قلع:* القلعُ: انْتِزاعُ الشيء من أَصله
والقَلَعَةُ صخرةٌ عظيمة تَنْقَلِعُ عن الجبل صَعْبةُ المُرْتَقَى، قال الأَزهري: تُهالُ إِذا رأَيتَها ذاهِبةً في السماء، وربما كانت كالمسجد الجامع ومثل الدار ومثل البيت، منفردة صعبة لا تُرْتَقَى.
والقَلْعَةُ الحِصْنُ الممتنع في جبل

فيبدو لي أن الحصن موضع يُتسبّب إلى المنع من الوصول إلى جوفه من الخارج بأسباب متعددة كحيطانه المقوّاة التي يمتنع نَـقْـبُها والحامية التي تحافظه ونظيره المرأة التي تُحصَن بالإسلام والعفاف والحرية والتزويج.
أما القلعة فكأنها نوع من أنواع الحصون وسَبَب حصنها انقلاعُها أي ارتفاعها عن سطح الأرض بما بُنيت على جبل.

وأما الطابية فورد في معجم الفرائد الدرية أنها لفظة تركية الأصل ولا أدري عنها أكثر من ذلك.


----------



## barkoosh

بالنسبة إلى كلمة "طابية" التي لم أسمع بها في حياتي، فقد وجدت ما يلي، إضافة إلى كونها تركية الأصل كما ذكر الأخ
Abu Talha

يذكر أحد المعاجم أن "طابية" هي "قلعة،  حصن، استحكام. أطلقها العثمانيون على التلة الترابية التي يُبنى عليها الاستحكام العسكري". كما وجدت أن مجمع اللغة اقترح كلمة "طابية" وكلمة "برج" لترجمة كلمة إنكليزية مُوردًا التعريف التالي: موقع حصين مجهز عسكريا ببعض الاستحكامات وقد يكون مؤقتا

من الناحية النظرية، يبدو أن "طابية" لا تعني البرج الذي يبنى في زوايا جدران حصن، إلا إذا صار أناس يستخدمونها بهذا المعنى

أما بالنسبة إلى اعتبار قلعة مرادفة للقصر، فلا أظنّ أنّ هذا ممكن. ربما يختلط الأمر على البعض لأن الكلمة الإنكليزية نفسها تُستعمل أحياناً للكلمتين العربيتين​


----------



## إسكندراني

كلمة طابية منتشرة في مصر على أية حال. ماذا يسمي اللبنانيون الطابية في الشطرنج؟


----------



## barkoosh

نسميها القلعة


----------



## إسكندراني

شكرًا لكما


----------

